# Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant life!



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2009)

**

Dear Big Sis Shimmie:

The Lord knew this planet needed you.

The Lord knew He could trust you...

to follow through...

on what He has chosen you to do....

I know you have and love your family, your children, your grandchildren dearly....

but you must know that you have touched my life sincerely.

Your godly love came through my computer screen....

aided in the rescue and revival of my spiritual self-esteem....

If no one else ever says it to you ever again,

please know that you are loved, cherished, and our Lord has a special beautiful place for you on earth, as it is in heaven.

Peace and love and blessed birthday!:blowkiss:


----------



## Keen (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie!


----------



## dlewis (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie.  We love you!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



FoxyScholar said:


> **
> 
> Dear Big Sis Shimmie:
> 
> ...


 
       I love you too, Little Sister...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Keen said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie!


 
:blowkiss: Thank you Keen. God bless you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



dlewis said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie. We love you!!!


 
 Lady D....


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*







You certainly are an awesome lady!!!  I love you to death.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> You certainly are an awesome lady!!! I love you to death.


 
Please love her to LIFE!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> You certainly are an awesome lady!!! I love you to death.


 
So are you...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



FoxyScholar said:


> Please love her to LIFE!!!


 
Thanks Foxy....


The 'Blood' took care of that with a quickness!


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

*Happy birthday Shimmie!!!*


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



FlowerHair said:


> *Happy birthday Shimmie!!!*


 
   I'm so honored.   You're one of my 'Hair Idols'. ..   My inspiriation for my hair care and a wonderful inspiration as a beautiful flower from Sweden....an international greeting and special friend.

   God bless you, Flower Hair.


----------



## Lucie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday sweetie!!! I haven't seen you around lately, where ya been? XOXO!


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE! 


May God bless you with so many more!!!!


----------



## Finally Free (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday SHIMMIE, May


----------



## Magnolia85 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Have a blessed birthday Shimmie!!


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



FoxyScholar said:


> Please love her to LIFE!!!




Ooops!!!!  You know what I mean.  Yeah, to life...Le Chayim!!!!!


----------



## divya (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

*Happy Birthday Shimmie! *

Just wanted to wish you the best in your birthday thread. May the Lord bless you greatly and thank you for your willingness to serve Him! Through you, so many of us have been blessed!


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE, MY BIRTHDAY IS THIS MONTH TOO. MANY BLESSINGS TO YOU.


----------



## aribell (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie!  
I hope that you walk ever greater awareness of God's tender mercies toward you.​


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



PrettyHaitian said:


> Happy Birthday sweetie!!! I haven't seen you around lately, where ya been? XOXO!


  Beautiful Haitian... 

I'm been over here causing riots...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Manushka said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE!
> 
> 
> May God bless you with so many more!!!!


 
  Thank you Precious Manushka, the princess with the beautiful name.   

Your name means Grace and Favour...    Of which God has you richly endowed.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Finally Free said:


> Happy Birthday SHIMMIE, May


 
  :thankyou, Finally Free.   The picture is beautiful, just like you are.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Magnolia85 said:


> Have a blessed birthday Shimmie!!


  Thank you Magnolia... you are a beautiful garden of sweet Magnolia blossoms.... 

For you....


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



MichelleMyBelle said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie!


  Thank you MichelleMyBelle.....

This is for you... When Paul was 'cute'...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifobQSP-b7E


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Ooops!!!! You know what I mean. Yeah, to life...Le Chayim!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



divya said:


> *Happy Birthday Shimmie! *
> 
> Just wanted to wish you the best in your birthday thread. May the Lord bless you greatly and thank you for your willingness to serve Him! Through you, so many of us have been blessed!


 
Divya, I have been even more blessed by each of you.   I mean this with all of my heart....


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



blazingthru said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE, MY BIRTHDAY IS THIS MONTH TOO. MANY BLESSINGS TO YOU.


 
Hey Darlin'....    Thank you so much.   Thank you for humbling me.


----------



## Almaz (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

*HAPPPPPYYYYY BIRTHHHDAAAYYYY SHIMMIE*


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



nicola.kirwan said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie!
> 
> 
> I hope that you walk ever greater awareness of God's tender mercies toward you.​


  Thank you Nicola.  I receive that with all of my heart.  I so desire to walk in more and more of God and not less.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Almaz said:


> *HAPPPPPYYYYY BIRTHHHDAAAYYYY SHIMMIE*


 
   Thank you, Almaz.  God bless you...


----------



## MichelleMyBelle (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Shimmie said:


> Thank you MichelleMyBelle.....
> 
> This is for you... When Paul was 'cute'...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifobQSP-b7E


 
Ahhh Sir Paul  ! One my favorite songs!


----------



## alexstin (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## january noir (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Oooooh!!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE!!!!! 
Blessings and much love lady!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



alexstin said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!


 
   Thank you, Pastor 'A'.  God bless you, forever and ever.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



january noir said:


> Oooooh!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE!!!!!
> Blessings and much love lady!


 
 _"Evening Snow"...  love you much....  _

You and I are both 16........ Right_....  _


----------



## KPH (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAY THE LORD CONTINUE TO BLESS YOU AND YOU CONTINUE TO BE A BLESSING TO OTHERS*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



KPH said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAY THE LORD CONTINUE TO BLESS YOU AND YOU CONTINUE TO BE A BLESSING TO OTHERS*


 
  KPH...    I pray the very same for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Highly Favored8 said:


> Happy Birthday! Enjoy your day.


 
Thank you beautiful lady...     You to whom God has bestowed much favor and blessings.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday to the sweetest, most loving and caring woman I know!

May you enjoy your birthday and make sure that you eat some really delicious cake, ok?

I will call you later!

Luv ya!























Enjoy!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Have a great day. Much love.  Q


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Happy Birthday to the sweetest, most loving and caring woman I know!
> 
> May you enjoy your birthday and make sure that you eat some really delicious cake, ok?
> 
> ...


Hey Darlin' Sister of my heart ...  

Thank you, so much.     

We're going shopping right?    

Online?  

Love you and Mr. Wavy, with all of my heart.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy b-day my NY friend!


----------



## Akemi (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie!! I always love reading your posts!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



***Victory is Mine said:


> Have a great day. Much love.  Q


 
  Hi Lady Q... 

Thank you, beautiful lady.   Love you much and more.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Happy b-day my NY friend!


Hi Beautiful Bronx.... God bless you and thank you.    

I'm heading up to 5th, 6th, 7th and Broadway before this year is out.  I need to visit those fabric vendors....


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



veggieBURGER said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie!! I always love reading your posts!!!


Hi Veggie Burger and Thank You!   

Don't let my posts scare you aware....   Sometimes I scare myself.   

But Pebs, Wavy and Foxy, keep me in check.


----------



## sharentu (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie.  i hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Shimmie said:


> Hi Beautiful Bronx.... God bless you and thank you.
> 
> I'm heading up to 5th, 6th, 7th and Broadway before this year is out. I need to visit those fabric vendors....


 

I hear u!! i will be there in June, i will have to check out the fabrics too, hubby makes t-shirts!  http://www.prospercity.bigcartel.com/ Maybe we can get some good fabric from there at reasonable prices.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



sharentu said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie. i hope you enjoy your day.


 
   Hi Sharentu... God bless you and thank you pretty lady.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy birthday Shimmie!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> I hear u!! i will be there in June, i will have to check out the fabrics too, hubby makes t-shirts!  http://www.prospercity.bigcartel.com/ Maybe we can get some good fabric from there at reasonable prices.


 
OMG...!  This is great! I like these!  

I pray God's blessings abundantly upon you and your husband's business.   I also pray that He gives the both of you wisdom for witty inventions; a unique T Shirt design that no one else can copy, nor define.   It will have your 'stamp' upon it.  

Hey Bronx, shopping those vendors teach 'you' how to haggle doesn't it?    I love the bargains, though.   I'm praying that you'll have uncommon favor in the market places; no matter where you shop, you'll be highly favored; you'll find deals that were hidden from others for only you and hubby to find.     In Jesus' Name.... Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Changed said:


> Happy birthday Shimmie!!!


 
  Thank you Changed.   I wish you 10 inches of new healthy hair growth..................................over night.   

Just say Amen!


----------



## kayte (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

blessings and bliss, lovely sister on the wonderful day the Lord gifted the planet with you....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Shimmie said:


> Hey Darlin' Sister of my heart ...
> 
> Thank you, so much.
> 
> ...


 
You are more than welcome!

Yes...I need some new digs for Miami at the end of next week, so I'm ready

We love you too!!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



kayte said:


> blessings and bliss, lovely sister on the wonderful day the Lord gifted the planet with you....


Thank you beautiful Kayte....  

Love and blessings to you too.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Nice & Wavy said:


> You are more than welcome!
> 
> Yes...I need some new digs for Miami at the end of next week, so I'm ready
> 
> We love you too!!!


"Miami... Miami.... Wonderful, beautiful Miami...  

I wish you both the most beautiful trip ever...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Browndilocks said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


   Thank you....Browndilocks.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

HOW DID I MISS THIS?!

Happy Birthday, Shimmie! You are a beautiful and gifted woman. Fearfully and wonderfully made, yes you are!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Sashaa08 said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS?!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Shimmie! You are a beautiful and gifted woman. Fearfully and wonderfully made, yes you are!!


 Thank you Sashaa08.    

I receive your beautiful words from a beautiful woman and sister in our Lord.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

AWWWWW.....Happy Birthday! Love ya sis...


----------



## donna894 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

I hope your birthday is filled with joy and wonderful family & friends


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



prettyfaceANB said:


> AWWWWW.....Happy Birthday! Love ya sis...


  Hey Beautiful Little Sister.... :love2;

Thank you.   This one's for you.      Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shims


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Beautiful Ladies thank you so very, very much for such a Beautiful Birthday.    No one can ever say that we don't love one another because we do.    IWe have a great love and respect for one another and it's a treasure that I hold in my heart. 

FYI:   I'll be offline for a little while this evening.   But I just wanted to let each of you know that I have not 'left' nor abandoned you.   I'll check back in before I go to bed tonight.  

In the meantime, you all know how I do..... 







This is not me........  http://www.shira.net/clip-meira.htm It's just what I do.  

God bless all of you.  I mean it with all of my heart and soul.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Supergirl said:


> Happy Birthday Shims


  Thank you beautiful lady.   You are one true Supergirl and I am so honored by your beauty in Christ Jesus, our Lord.   

Many blessings upon you and your husband.


----------



## hopeful (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

 Go Shimmie, It's your birthday!  I hope you have a very happy birthday.


----------



## Crown (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
Prov. 3:15 She _is_ more precious than rubies: and all the things thou canst desire are not to be compared unto her.


----------



## Iammoney (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Ooooh! Pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







blqrose said:


>


----------



## HWAY (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy birthday

May the Lord continue giving you wisdom and strength.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



hopeful said:


> Go Shimmie, It's your birthday!
> 
> I hope you have a very happy birthday .


 
_Hopeful, from the heart of Hawaii, _

_Mahalo_...  

Thank you beautiful Hopeful...


----------



## inthepink (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday, Shimmie!!!

You have been such a blessing to me and I am so glad to have gotten to "meet" such a wonderful woman  as you. I can  only strive to have your wisdom and godliness some day!

I hope you have a wonderful, blessed birthday!!


----------



## mellowmel (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie! You're a blessing to every person who reads one of your posts!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Crown said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> Prov. 3:15 She _is_ more precious than rubies: and all the things thou canst desire are not to be compared unto her.


 
 Crown, thank you.  So beautiful and so precious you are...

For you.... a Hawaiian Sunset:





Mahalo, my sister Crown...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



blqrose said:


>


 
Blqrose....    The flower greeting is so beautiful...Thank you.  

The Dancer is so...........'me'.    I love them both and I love you too.   

God bless you, Rose of Color, Rose of Softness, Rose of God.  

For you.... A Beautiful Hawaiian Sunset for you and your Husband...



 _"Mahalo"_


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



HWAY said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> May the Lord continue giving you wisdom and strength.


 
  Thank you HWAY... I receive your words of blessings with all of my heart...

For you, a Plumeria Flower from Hawaii.   

_"Mahalo"_ , HWAY


----------



## Casarela (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

aww HAPPY BDAY!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Happy Birthday sweet Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



hairlove said:


> Happy Birthday, Shimmie!!!
> 
> You have been such a blessing to me and I am so glad to have gotten to "meet" such a wonderful woman as you. I can only strive to have your wisdom and godliness some day!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful, blessed birthday!!


  Wow... such beautiful words, and of course, because they come from a beautiful heart and woman of God such as you.  

Thank you, Hairlove...thank you very, very much.  

For you, A Hawaiian Wedding... "Yours"  












​


----------



## Janice (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Birthday Shimmie! You are such a sweet blessing and an inspiration to all of us on this forum, particularly me in many ways than you'll ever know. May your light continue to shine through on here and may your words of wisdom penetrate always by speaking love and salvation. My prayer is that God will continue to use you to share the gospel with the women on here as you so selflessly and humbly do and serve as a compassionate ear of counsel to the brokenhearted. Continue to stand firm for Christ and he will exalt you! You are his precious angel and mine as well! God bless you my dear and many birthday blessings to you again!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



mellowmel said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie! You're a blessing to every person who reads one of your posts!


 
  Thank you mellowmel... You are a beautiful blessing too.  

For you...Flowers from Hawaii... 



 _"Mahalo"_ , Mellowmel


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

*Happy Birthday* shimmie  and thank you for all your prayers!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Casarela said:


> aww HAPPY BDAY!!!


awwwww,   Thank you Beautiful Casarela.  God bless you.

For you, also... Beautiful Flowers from Hawaii:



 _Mahalo_, Casarela


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Tee said:


> Happy Happy Birthday sweet Shimmie.


 
  Thank so much, Sweet Tee...God blessings upon your life and heart.

I'm sharing flowers from Hawaii with you too...


_Mahalo,_ Sweet Tee


----------



## mrselle (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

happy birthday, dear shimmie.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> I hear u!! i will be there in June, i will have to check out the fabrics too, hubby makes t-shirts!  http://www.prospercity.bigcartel.com/ Maybe we can get some good fabric from there at reasonable prices.



Your hubbie makes tee-shirts?  

Almaz, get in here!!!!  Sistahfriends tee-shirts??????  I've got an idea.  

To Mrs. TheBronx, you might be able to help this group I belong to design a shirt.  Please PM me.

Um, sorry to bust in on the b-day celebration but I can't let a potential business deal pass me by ahahhahaha.


----------



## preciouzone (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

*Happy Birthday Shimmie!*


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Janice said:


> Happy Birthday Shimmie! You are such a sweet blessing and an inspiration to all of us on this forum, particularly me in many ways than you'll ever know. May your light continue to shine through on here and may your words of wisdom penetrate always by speaking love and salvation.
> 
> My prayer is that God will continue to use you to share the gospel with the women on here as you so selflessly and humbly do and serve as a compassionate ear of counsel to the brokenhearted. Continue to stand firm for Christ and he will exalt you! You are his precious angel and mine as well! God bless you my dear and many birthday blessings to you again!


 
Janice, thank you.    My prayer for you is that you will receive 1000 (thousand) fold of all of the goodness that you've shared and given to others.   

I receive your beautiful words of love and prayers with all of my heart.  And to you I pray your Dreams come true far more then you've prayed for them to. 

These are for you, Precious Janice... with all of my heart.

_"Mahalo"...._


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



ms.sweetevie said:


> *Happy Birthday* shimmie and thank you for all your prayers!


  Hi Ms.Sweetevie... we go back a longggggg way.  

God bless you beautiful lady.  

These are for you...

_"Mahalo" to you and your precious husband..._


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



mrselle said:


> happy birthday, dear shimmie.


Hello Mrselle    Thank you so much for your beautiful wishes.  I pray an enormous blessing to come upon you and the favor of God to rest upon you each moment of everyday of your life.  

These are for you, Angel...

_Mahalo..._Mrselle


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



preciouzone said:


> *Happy Birthday Shimmie!*


  God bless you Preciouszone and thank you very much for your birthday wishes.  

I wish even more for you...    I pray God blesses your deepest Heartfelt Dreams; and that right early.

These are for you to give your day a beautiful smile as you have given to me.

"Mahalo"...Preciouszone:


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Beautiful Ladies..... My Sisters in Heart and Jesus...

Thank you for making this a very special day for me.   I cannot thank God enough for all of your love and well wishes which have enriched my life far more than any of you could ever know.  

I have been given so much love from God.  From Him, My Family, Friends, and each of you.   It's a gift that I will never take for granted.

I pray that I will always live up to the love and prayers that you have shared with me.   I'm here to love, pray and rejoice for and with each of you.  

I pray that I did not miss anyone who posted here.  If so, please let me know so that I can personally express my heartfelt appreciation for you.

For each of you...more flowers from Hawaii.  And no, I'm not in Hawaii, yet.  I will be there sometime this year as a Dance student.  And when I Dance, I will be dancing with each of you in my heart, for always. 

_Mahalo_, to each of you.   

These are your flowers from Hawaii...with all of my heart:





For the Beautiful Ladies on LHCF ... 

Love, 

Shimmie...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



donna894 said:


> I hope your birthday is filled with joy and wonderful family & friends


Precious Donna...     Thank you.   I pray that you are blessed far about your deepest dreams and desires. 

God bless you beautiful lady and these flowers are for you. 

_Mahalo,_ Donna...


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

I am sorry to have missed this yesterday, but Happy Birthday Shimmie!  You are such a wonderful woman and a truly spiritual inspiration.


----------



## Iammoney (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Shimmie said:


> Blqrose....    The flower greeting is so beautiful...Thank you.
> 
> The Dancer is so...........'me'.    I love them both and I love you too.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much Shimmie. You mean so much to me. More than you ever will know. You're the best. I love you too


----------



## pebbles (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy Belated Birthday, dearest Shimmie! I missed your birthday,  but you know without a doubt that I love you dearly! You are a wonderful sister in Christ. Thanks so much for all the love and support you've given me.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



naijamerican said:


> I am sorry to have missed this yesterday, but Happy Birthday Shimmie!  You are such a wonderful woman and a truly spiritual inspiration.


Thank you beautiful Naji...    God bless you richly.

These are for you...

_Mahalo....Naji_


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



pebbles said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, dearest Shimmie! I missed your birthday,  but you know without a doubt that I love you dearly! You are a wonderful sister in Christ. Thanks so much for all the love and support you've given me.


Pebs....    How's my girl.  You are always my beautiful 'sister' and I love you even more dearly.    We're blood kin...      And  Birthdays are never belated, simply always celebrated.   

I've been giving away Hawaiian flowers and blessings to everyone in this thread;  as I am preparing for my Dance Classes there, later this year.  I'll be learning the 'original' Dances from the original culture.   

Here is my Hawaiian blessing to you, 

_Mahalo Ke Akua_, Beautiful Pebbles.    Which means in Hawaiian, _Thanks be to God (for you Pebbles) __._






 Pebs,  For you,  a Hawaiian Lei of Purity, of White and Purple Orchids for a Woman of God who has always been Pure in Heart....

Love, 

Shimmie  

_Mahalo Ke Akua _


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



blqrose said:


> Thanks so much Shimmie. You mean so much to me. More than you ever will know. You're the best. I love you too


 
I love the kittens... so cute.  

For you Angel...   A Beautiful Wedding Lei...


----------



## mrselle (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Shimmie said:


> Hello Mrselle    Thank you so much for your beautiful wishes.  I pray an enormous blessing to come upon you and the favor of God to rest upon you each moment of everyday of your life.
> 
> These are for you, Angel...
> 
> _Mahalo..._Mrselle



It's the little things that remind me of how special you are.  There are no coincidences with God.  The flowers you posted for me...there is a flower in that arrangement called "Bird of Paradise".  My husband is the first and only man to ever send me an arrangement with those flowers.  He sent them to me exactly one month before we got married and our wedding anniversary was yesterday, the same day as your birthday.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy belated birthday Shimmie!! I'm sorry I missed it, haven't been on in a little while. Hope u had a lovely one. You're a blessing to lots of us on here and I pray God continues to bless u as you serve Him, grant u your hearts desires, and add many more years to your life.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



topsyturvy86 said:


> Happy belated birthday Shimmie!! I'm sorry I missed it, haven't been on in a little while. Hope u had a lovely one. You're a blessing to lots of us on here and I pray God continues to bless u as you serve Him, grant u your hearts desires, and add many more years to your life.


  Hi TopsyTurvy....God bless you sweet lady.   Thank you so very much for your lovely wishes.   I receive your prayers with all of my heart and I pray a thousand fold return of them for you and your life Dreams and loved ones. 

Here is a Hawaiian Blessing for you as well, Topsy...

_Mahalo..._


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



mrselle said:


> It's the little things that remind me of how special you are. There are no coincidences with God. The flowers you posted for me...there is a flower in that arrangement called "Bird of Paradise". My husband is the first and only man to ever send me an arrangement with those flowers. He sent them to me exactly one month before we got married and our wedding anniversary was yesterday, the same day as your birthday.


 
For you Mrselle and your husband enriched with love forever...  

Happy Anniversary...  _Mahalo Ke Akua...  (Thanks be to God for you and your husband).    _

_The Bird of Paradise is also the flower to celebrate the 9th Wedding Anniversary.... _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

I love these flowers you are sending, sis...they are so pretty!

I hope you had fun for your birthday!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I love these flowers you are sending, sis...they are so pretty!
> 
> I hope you had fun for your birthday!


Awwwww,  For you I have very special Hawaiian Blessings.  These are from  my home computer....

I thank God for you... therefore My Heart speaks these words in Hawaiian...._ "Mahalo Ke Akua"_  which means,  _Thanks be to God_.  

God's word follows me wherever I go, for this is one of the first phases I learned in Hawaiian;  and this phrase is scripture...  

For you my beautiful and precious sister and precious hubby...

Your lives and marriage is so enriched and have set such a beautiful standard and high example for others to follow:






From your sister....just for you....This is a picture of the Orchids that I wear in my hair and along my Pareo...

http://photo.net/photo/pcd4235/flower-10.4.jpg http://photo.net/photo/pcd2182/hawaii-orchids-1.4.jpg





I thank God for you... My Sister.  With all my heart...


----------



## pebbles (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Thank-you, Shimmie!


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

*Shimmie,*

*This solo is just for you...(in my best Stevie Wonder voice),  Ahem...*

*Happy birthday to ya,*
*Happy birthday to ya,*
*Happy birthday!*

*Happpppyyyyy birthhhhdayyy,*
*Happpppyyyyy birthhhhdayyy,*
*Happppyyyyy birthhhhdayyy*.

*Hope you live to see @ least 100 more*.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Shimmie said:


> For you Mrselle and your husband enriched with love forever...
> 
> Happy Anniversary...  _Mahalo Ke Akua...  (Thanks be to God for you and your husband).    _
> 
> _The Bird of Paradise is also the flower to celebrate the 9th Wedding Anniversary.... _



Next year will be number 9 for us.


----------



## naija_chick (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy BelatedB-day Shimmie.
I a really appreciate u & ur kind words to me  and all of the wonderful ladies on this site.
May God continue to bless u ;-);-);-)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Shimmie said:


> Awwwww, For you I have very special Hawaiian Blessings. These are from my home computer....
> 
> I thank God for you... therefore My Heart speaks these words in Hawaiian...._ "Mahalo Ke Akua"_ which means, _Thanks be to God_.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, sis....this is beautiful and I love the flowers!

These tags fit you to a tee:

abundant, beautiful, birthday, blessed, celebrate, dear, inspirational, life, love, peace, shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



pebbles said:


> Thank-you, Shimmie!


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much, sis....this is beautiful and I love the flowers!
> 
> These tags fit you to a tee:
> 
> abundant, beautiful, birthday, blessed, celebrate, dear, inspirational, life, love, peace, shimmie


 

Precious Pebs and Precious Wavy... I'm so glad you love your flowers.  I have more.     You know I do...  

Now I'm going to teach you Hula and Tahitian Dance.  Your husbands will never leave you alone...  

Precious Wavy, I never thought about the tags for this thread.   Praise God and thank you for thinking of them for me.  They are beautiful.  

Hey Pebs and Wavy, but now because of them, my head and ego are like this.   

You both know you have to 'live' with me on this forum, and these tags are not going to make it any easier for either of you.      Now, each time one of you come to 'straighten' me out, I'm finna to remind of dem' tags.   

For both of my sisters who keep me straight...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



ladyofvirtue said:


> *Shimmie,*
> 
> *This solo is just for you...(in my best Stevie Wonder voice), Ahem...*
> 
> ...


   Thank you LadyofVirtue... 

I"m Dancing to the song you're singing too.     :reddancer:     

When I'm 100 plus, I'll still be doing this...     and this. 



For you special lady..._ "Mahalo"..._LadyOfVirtue 

ETA:   The flower link didn't work correctly...I posted another one for you in a separate post below, but let's see if this one works.  I'll just give you the entire garden. 

http://www.hawaiianmagic.net/flowers/pages/tropicaltempt.html


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



mrselle said:


> Next year will be number 9 for us.


:wow:    Mrselle, when I read this, I almost  

Well, here's another one....  just for you and hubby.  







The colors of pure and true love...The red...The white, the green, for new beginnings.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



naija_chick said:


> Happy BelatedB-day Shimmie.
> I a really appreciate u & ur kind words to me and all of the wonderful ladies on this site.
> May God continue to bless u ;-);-);-)


   Thank you sweet lady.  Naija Chick you are a 'treasure'.  Hold on to that...You are a Treasure.  And God has much in store for you.  Very much. 

For you, Hawaiian Blessings _"Mahalo"_ Naija Chick...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



ladyofvirtue said:


> *Shimmie,*
> 
> *This solo is just for you...(in my best Stevie Wonder voice), Ahem...*
> 
> ...


 
Here's one more... for you, LadyOfVirtue...  

_Mahalo... _


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



mrselle said:


> Next year will be number 9 for us.


 
Another....


----------



## michc (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

I'm so sorry I missed this thread 

Happy belated birthday to you Shimmie. I hope your day was a wonderful one.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



michc said:


> I'm so sorry I missed this thread
> 
> Happy belated birthday to you Shimmie. I hope your day was a wonderful one.


 
  Thank Michc and God bless you Angel.   I have flowers for you too.... 

_Mahalo,_ Michc....


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Happy belated! Ive been a lurker in this forum for a while, and your posts have been a blessing to me in certain areas of my life! Hope you had a blessed day!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



CocoCure83 said:


> Happy belated! Ive been a lurker in this forum for a while, and your posts have been a blessing to me in certain areas of my life! Hope you had a blessed day!


 
Precious CocoCure...   Thank you.  You have warmed my heart that you would take the time to wish me well.    I had a wonderful Birthday   And the joy of it, went beyond my family and loved ones at home.   It was also because of the Love from beautiful hearts such as yours and the others here in our 'Family Forum'    Who knew that I would ever be so blessed as I have been by the love expressed to me here.  Who knew that I would ever have so great, so wonderful a gift such as this?

For you, Dearest One,  I have flowers to say, _"Mahalo",_CocoCure 

Thank you for your sister heart full of love.  







Coco, I wish you love in more places than you've ever known possible, forever...and with your special someone, whoever he is,  eternally.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*

Precious Shimmie, I love you and happy belated birthday Sweetheart.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Dear Shimmie: Blessed Birthday! I celebrate you with peace, love, and abundant li*



Aggie said:


> Precious Shimmie, I love you and happy belated birthday Sweetheart.


 
   Thank you, beautiful Aggie.... 

For you....  _"Mahalo",_ Aggie


----------

